

(Why) Listening to Customers is Hard, Hard, Hard - johnm
http://continuations.wenger.us/post/33429835

======
edw519
It may be hard, hard, hard, but it doesn't have to be perfect.

The difference between listening imperfectly and not listening at all is
astronomical.

The bottom line is listen; even if you don't do exactly the right thing, odds
are you'll be turned in the right direction. And _someone_ will be glad you're
listening.

~~~
johnm
True.

Alas, there seems to be a fair number of people in the valley that fret (nee
obsess) about every single bit of feedback from any source and end up
constantly changing directions because of that. Talk about the road to
schizophrenia.

